# Crossdrilling Attachment



## richz (Dec 21, 2016)

Got the idea from ulma


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## Btroj (Dec 23, 2016)

Mine is a little less refined but works well.  A simple sleeve in an unused boring bar tool holder, a proper size shank, and a threaded chuck.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice. I remember my first one...Bob


----------

